# Hello from California



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww, I'm sure your horses are adorable; post piccies when you can.  It's very friendly & informative here.
Have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, yes we are a friendly bunch


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks all! I'll try to get current pictures asap.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome. What part of California are you from??


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in the San Diego area . . so Southern California.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  We're picture mad here, so will be great to see some pics when you have time. :wink:


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I finally remembered to grab a camera and take it down to the barn. Should I post them here or on the Pictures forum? Or doesn't matter?


----------

